# So Where is the Wierdest Place You've Ever Woken Up?



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Here it is New Year's Eve, and thinkin' back I've done my share of celebrating. So I'll start this one off.....

While out with some Navy buds in Monnaco for New Year's Eve I woke up the next morning on the rocks that made up the seawall with some feller in a boat hosing me down with a fire hose spraying sea water. Apparently they hose dem rocks down on a regular basis to clean off the bird $hit and drunk sailors! While dems wuz good times, I'll be sittin on the couch tonight drinkin a cold one. Everyone stay safe, and have a better 2011!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

This one might get interesting..
I'll sit back and watch 

Everyone have a safe and happy New Year


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Well not new years but Halloween night woke up on a couch on the second floor of a bar on 4th street in Austin at 4:30 am. Walked downstairs 2 guys were cleaning up thank goodness! I said "Well.... We"ll see y'all later" guy came an unlocked the door and never said a word the look on his face was priceless....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Passenger side of my 1986 Datsun 210 on a unknown backroad with my buddy in the drivers seat saying he blew up the engine. One of us blew chunks on the shifter and to this day neither of us admits to it and this was in 1994. We walked to a house and asked where we were and could we use a phone. Man I was in trouble.My mom worked for the school and all this happened on a school night!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

In "1974" on the way back to San Diego, a buddy and I drove from Houston to El Paso the first day. We made it there before dark and never having been to Juarez we decided to check it out. I remember crossing the bridge but the next thing I remember was waking up in the Holiday Inn back in El Paso. Still don't have a clue as to what happened that night...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I was seventeen and Jack Daniels did not have no enemys! lol

Woke up smothered between three fat girls! But it was warm! lmao


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

In my 1974 Mercury Cougar in the parking lot of Adam Apples Disco on Westheimer when the sun came up...Engine was running...Guess I had a hard night...

:rotfl:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Many many years ago,I past out in a big mound of fire ants. Face first,my friend's had to pick me up out of it. This was after a long night of partying. Not one ant bite,and that is a fact.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

at the south jettys in a 71 ford custom van. and thats all i can say now .


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

When I was 19 and in my first apartment I woke up on my next door neighbors couch. She was 34 with a 14 year old son. According to friends I got REALLY drunk while playing cards and went over there because I was in lust and feeling invinceable. I don't remember what happened but she made me clean up the vomit on her living room carpet the next day.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

A hard day night of partying and stopped of in Harper and smoked something that i think had something else in it and i woke up parked on the two mile that led up to my parents rode with the diesel still running and my momma knocking on the window.At that point i knew i was getting to old for this.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

After a long night in Matamoros, I woke up in a farm house near Harlingen in bed with five women and a midget!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

in a boat stuck on a spoil bank in Chocolate Bayou.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

kenny said:


> After a long night in Matamoros, I woke up in a farm house near Harlingen in bed with five women and a midget!


Got any pic's of the midget??????????


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Front porch at 5 am, I remember crawling out of the truck (friends truck, I didnt drive) and crawl to the front porch where I ended up sleeping for the night. I woke up and called the wife to let me in becuase I didnt know where my keys were. It was all good becuase she had a similar night. Bachelor and brides parties to our friends on the same night were not a good idea. We felt horrible for the entire day!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mexican hotel. I didn't know who the girl in the room was (She no speaky the english), where the motel was, nor where my car was. And when I woke up, it was to the sound of, well, things I can't repeat on this forum. A little disorienting to say the least, but I survived. It wasn't New Years eve, but a stinking hot summer night in San Luis, Mex.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

You don't want to know. But it was 1986 just south of mexico.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

On my neighbor's front porch (I don't even know my neighbors) !


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Bozo said:


> in a boat stuck on a spoil bank in Chocolate Bayou.


2X haha


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

underneath a bed in a farmhouse in Pennsylvania. It was my college buddies parents bed and they were in it. I went back to sleep and a few hours later I could hear them calling for me. Finally crawled out.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

In the bathroom of an airplane coming back from overseas. I was standing up, well leaning against the wall when I woke up. I have no idea whether I was in there for a couple seconds or a couple hours.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

My EX Girlfriend's sister's Apt.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Had a condo on Clear Lake - 3 a.m. - BANG! BANG! BANG! I opened the door - sweet, little black lady next door . . . "Ms.Angie, who you got staying with you - they been knock'n on my door and brother had smilee pants on." I said, "Ms. Baker, I sorry eveyone here is sleep'n since midnight." "Ms. Angie, somebody is knock'n on my door, and when I open tha door, brother had smilee pants on." So, I walked Ms. Baker back to her condo. Came back in my condo, walk'n back to my bedroom . . . there's my cousin, bright yellow truckees with a big smilee face on the front. I beat his a**. I said "what tha he77 you been do'n scare'n Ms. Baker!" He didn't no nothin. He was sleep walk'n. . . . I bought him some new britches. . . wg


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Havent experienced this yet....


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

On a pool table directly under a fan on new years eve, that was a hard cold to shake.


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Naked in the bed of my truck at Garner State Park next to a trail that people were taking down to the river. That was in 1995. Every time something like this happens I always say I am not drinking no more.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

1. friends front yard. never made it to the door and he never came back to get me inside.

2. the beach. blisters all over my back.

3. actually not drinking, but night fishing during an eclipse. it went pitch black. you couldn't see your hand so we went to sleep in the back of a cove with no wind blowing. we woke up about a couple hours later and a wind had picked up. the moon was back out a little but we had now drifted a long ways and we had no idea where we were - sam rayburn


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Parking lot of a KMART at 7am, on a Wednesday


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Underneath* a tent while camping in New Braunfels many years ago. Friends said just my feet were sticking out from one end of the tent. No explanation other than excessive alcohol consumption makes some weird stuff happen.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> I was seventeen and Jack Daniels did not have no enemys! lol
> 
> Woke up smothered between three fat girls! But it was warm! lmao


I have a feelin' you're gonna need a place ta sleep when Lil' Mrs. Melon sees this, Homeboyee. And my Mother's house is getting crowded. Jus' sayin'. 
For legal reasons, I prefer not to answer the question posed by this thread. Jus' wouldn't be prudent at this juncture. That is all. :rybka:


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

In my friends carport under his loft apartment, using an old tire as a pillow.
Evidently I tried doing the tire drill (think football practice) with a bunch of old tires he had down there. I didn't quite make it, fell flat on my face and evidently thought it was a great way to spend the rest of the night.

Funniest thing was watching "my friends" recreate my antics the next day to show me how it happened. When I asked why they didn't help me upstairs they shrugged their shoulders and said they didn't want to put down the cooler....there were four of them and only one 48 quart cooler....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

On the side of a dirt road with big old army tanks going pass me at about two feet.... they were what woke me up....happened at Fort Hood...


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

The funniest I saw was at Lake Conroe one morning, we got there early to go water skiing and there was a couple up in the grass on a blanket. Passed out naked. The guy woke up, stands up and realizes where he is at. Slips his pants on, looks at the girl and then walks off leaving her there. Must have been a heck of a night.
Ken


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Was coming home from Scotland, got on a flight in Glasgow to London and then on to Houston. Remember tons of folks piling on this commuter flight, the stewardess woke me up in London, I was the only one left on the plane.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Can't say.
It was a long time ago and the statue of limitations hasn't run out yet.:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Deep C 915 said:


> My EX Girlfriend's sister's Apt.


This sounds sort of familiar...Jus Sayin. :headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

on top of my buddy's dads jeep. luckily it was a soft top. Kinda hurt when he got to the bottom of his driveway and hit the brakes hard. Here I came tumbling down. He had a thing about devious punishments.:headknock

That was a rough night of drinking.

Bad thing is now I've started sleep walking. Wife has found me in strange places and gettin tired of corralling me at night.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Was having a nice dream about fishing in Matty... woke up and I was still in Navy bootcamp. Talk about reality crashing down on you!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

After some of the nights I had in my devilish days I was just glad I woke up.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

dumpster at I45 go cart track 

waves crashing over hood of truck at beach woke me up


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

Found a guy asleep in a Port-O-Can one morning at HLSR cook off.


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

On a pile of feed sacks stacked on a flat bed trailer in a barn in Charlotte, Texas. An ill-fated motorcycle trip to Garner Park was derailed by massive thunderstorms and one of the locals was kind enough to offer it up to us (better than sitting at the gas station all night). We turned south the next day and went to Falcon Lake. The thunderstorms returned and chased us to Rio Grande City as the sun went down. After sitting them out for several hours at a gas station there, we decided that this was no place for gringos on a Saturday night so we hit the road for home. I spent that night on the back of a '74 Sportster. Fortunately I didn't "wake up" on it but I was so tired by that time I wouldn't have been surprised if I did.

MA


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My bed. I was no where near my house, but managed to wake up in my bed... at least I wasn't driving.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

In the back of a custom Ford Van after a Genitortures concert in Orlando.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never been the type to black out, so the one time i did and i woke up in bed was quite a shocker to me. How do people do that on a regular basis and not get alarmed?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Saulnier said:


> Found a guy asleep in a Port-O-Can one morning at HLSR cook off.


. . . yep . . . those cook-offs will getcha everytime . . . wg


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

No comment. rs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

in my hottub after about a 3 hour late night nap


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

*Nekked*

In a Midline Hotel hallway ..totally naked after a friends wedding. I had already went to sleep but was sleepwalking and headed to the restroom I assume because I had to pee real bad. Autolocking doors are a bad thing under these circumstances. So I ran ....One hand covering... to a friends hotel room down the hall..and he still gives me sh$% about that. It was funny the next day but not that night..

2nd place : Raymondville jail 
3rd place: a hotel- and I didnt pay for it but had a key from a month or a year before and gave it a shot... worked out
4th in my vette about a mile from the bigshell entrance with sand up to the doors on Thanksgiving morning with some chick that was in the drivers seat .. (I often wonder if the guys that unstuck us are members of this board)
5th on top of washer n dryer in garage

These are the ones Im not too embarrassed to admit.

Thats probably why I was in bed by 12:20 last night


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

On the floor of a horse trailer-turned cook off trailer, at the Pasadena cook off earlier this year. My first cook off cooking.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

a couch in Port aranasas, i believe it was the Sandcastle condos. bachelorette party morning after. not sure how i got from sharkey's to that couch, but i like to think it was a real smooth transition.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Parking lot of a KMART at 7am, on a Wednesday


Been there, done that...

So here's what you do...Call the wife and tell her..."Honey, don't pay the ransome, I've escaped."

Only good for one time though.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

After sailing to Key West, we hit the town for a night of drinking and whatever. I vaguely remember getting in the taxi cab for the ride back to the marina North of town. Boy was I ever quite getting back on the boat that night, and good thing, because when I woke up the next morning laid out across the back deck of someone elses boat it could've been bad. I got the right slip, just wrong dock!

I had a rather wild teenhood...I could name quite a few more(sand dunes, girlfriends bushes,park benches, innertube under a tree, side of the road after Texas Jam.....ect, ect, ect , but like Rusty, I'll plead the 5th on the facts!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Woke up in a Hilton in 1985. Dressed myself and found a brass room key in my pants pocket , part of a Southwest Arlines ticket from Midland to Las Vegas, a cut over my eye and a Coed student from Sul Ross sharing the room.

I had enough cash for us to catch a bus back to Alpine. My Cutlass was nowhere to be found but.. found it next weekend at the Airport in the metered parking with 6 tickets on it.
Jose Cuervo played his last joke on me.... as of that day.. Compadres no more!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> After sailing to Key West, we hit the town for a night of drinking and whatever. I vaguely remember getting in the taxi cab for the ride back to the marina North of town. Boy was I ever quite getting back on the boat that night, and good thing, because when I woke up the next morning laid out across the back deck of someone elses boat it could've been bad. I got the right slip, just wrong dock!
> 
> I had a rather wild teenhood...I could name quite a few more(sand dunes, girlfriends bushes,park benches, innertube under a tree, side of the road after Texas Jam.....ect, ect, ect , but like Rusty, I'll plead the 5th on the facts!


LMAO! No wonder you wore those hips out early! :rotfl::slimer:


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Once on a table top at an old camp in SE La...Was really long night of duck salad covered Bud longnecks (i.e. soaked in the cold bayou) as my cousin had forgotten the ice.

Another time found my BIL and I waking up ~8am in his 300Z which was parked/hidden behind my FIL/MIL's freshly poured slab for their new shed. Really couldn't see it from the house...and so the family had already been calling around to find out where we were. BIL and I had gone to the French Qtr for Mardi Gras...I don't even remember leaving the bar(s) much less remember the ride home... Once awaken, had pack up and the wife drove us 8hrs back to College Station...uuggghhh....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> LMAO! No wonder you wore those hips out early! :rotfl::slimer:


....a couple of trunks, a life guard stand(watch out, that first step is a doozie when you don't know where you are), enough girls apartments to fill a drill team, a hammock at someones lake house, Memorial Park(no bench), a few different tents and campers from spring breaks at Port A and Port Isabel, a rubber raft at some camp ground on divers weekend at New Braunsfelds, uhhhhh....I believe that might just about cover it!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> in my hottub after about a 3 hour late night nap


in a winnie bikini?:an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## New2Saltwater (Sep 15, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> ....a couple of trunks, a life guard stand(watch out, that first step is a doozie when you don't know where you are), enough girls apartments to fill a drill team, a hammock at someones lake house, Memorial Park(no bench), a few different tents and campers from spring breaks at Port A and Port Isabel, a rubber raft at some camp ground on divers weekend at New Braunsfelds, uhhhhh....I believe that might just about cover it!


You forgot about the red light at center and 225


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oceola said:


> Been there, done that...
> 
> So here's what you do...Call the wife and tell her..."Honey, don't pay the ransome, I've escaped."
> 
> Only good for one time though.


Luckily for me I was in my early 20's so there was no one to answer to except my boss at work, he lived about 100 yards from KMART. All three of us took a shift from work out to a gentlemens club on the company dime. So after my friend and I woke up we just drove back over there and knocked on the door. My equally hung over boss didn't say a word, just waved us in and pointed at the couches.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

New2Saltwater said:


> Yoy forgot about the red light at center and 225


I wasn't sleeping, I was seeing if you were...12 hours of nights and then yakking all day can be very draining!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This was at my buddies New Years party this past Friday night. The wife and I decided to lay low this year, apparently we made a good call.

The guy on the far right of the first pic slept there in the yard all night. The other 3 folks were just laying down for a photo op.:rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

And yes his pulse was checked and he was still breathing....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

girlfriend's sister's bed! Like it's been said before i pled the 5th or drank it!I was as wild as you could be!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

January 1967 (not New Year's) in the San Marcos city jail at 9:00pm. Was a fun afternoon after class. I think I remember Schlitz Malt Liquor as the culprit.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

One Saturday morning back in 1979 on the floor under the bench in the Pasadena city jail "drunk tank" with the worst hangover I ever had with about 20 other drunks.. My legs were sticking out from under the bench and I was covered with puke from the waist down... It was about an inch deep in the floor..It was bad..Worst day of my life.. I was glad to see them come with the fire hose to give us a shower..

I think Austin Nichols (wild turkey 101) and Mr A. Bush had a lot to do with it.. But I can't exactly remember all the details LOL


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> No comment. rs


come on rusty!!! i've been waiting for you to make an appearance on this thread!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> And yes his pulse was checked and he was still breathing....


Pistol who is that in the Ariats???


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I will only tell them stories in person. No way would I document some of the nights I have had back in the day. No way.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I've got two good ones, not from new years though, but still funny...

first one is a random night in houston, went out with my cousin (pistol can confirm that going out with him, you most likely will forget at least some part of the night) so we tear it up and i guess went home...well, i woke up the next morning thinking i was in my apartment and didn't open my eyes but heard someone making noise in the kitchen, so i ripped a big fart and said "get me a glass of water B****, i hate you btw" and my glass of water showed up shortly there after and it was a girl i had dated a few months back and hadn't talked to in a long time standing there with it, i was in her bed at her apartment...aparently she came and picked me up...niceeeee

second one was super bowl in college days, we were at the frat house for a super bowl party and a bunch of people were there, don't remember the game even starting, woke up on a leopard print colored couch in a very unfamiliar place with a strange dog staring at me...i apparently rode from Austin to College station with a buddy of mine to go run some chicks there...had no recolection of even seeing him that night.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

The first one that comes to mind for me was at a girl I had been "talking" to parents house. I had never been there before, and was really confused...I walked downstairs to leave and her dad was cooking eggs in the kitchen and said "Mornin!"....I said good morning and went to my truck. My buddy (POC's cousin as a matter of fact) was still passed out in the pasenger seat. Apparently this chick drove us to her parents house from the bar in my truck and left her car there. All I can say is, Im so glad Im having a boy in March and not a girl. "Mornin!" would not have been my statement to a hungover guy coming downstairs from my daughters room. To be honest, I would have never even went over there to begin with out of respect.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> The first one that comes to mind for me was at a girl I had been "talking" to parents house. I had never been there before, and was really confused...I walked downstairs to leave and her dad was cooking eggs in the kitchen and said "Mornin!"....I said good morning and went to my truck. My buddy (POC's cousin as a matter of fact) was still passed out in the pasenger seat. Apparently this chick drove us to her parents house from the bar in my truck and left her car there. All I can say is, Im so glad Im having a boy in March and not a girl. "Mornin!" would not have been my statement to a hungover guy coming downstairs from my daughters room. To be honest, I would have never even went over there to begin with out of respect.


Pistol, i believe i've been greeted at the same house, with the same eggs, and the same "mornin" before...HAHAHA that was a good summer....


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

8 years ago ... I woke up in the flower bed outside of that ****** bar in Humble on 1960 ... Mulligan's I think it is ... ?

Yeah ...


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Next to the dumpster behind Zios on Bay area Blvd tried to walk from Vitos to my sisters on Texas Ave took wrong turn though. At a trailor park in San Leon with two strippers from Heartbreakers


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I woke up stopped at a green light in the middle of the day.....not drunk. Glad my foot didn't come off the brake. I was working too many hours and on very little sleep.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Some where in Montana while rodeo'n up in a car rack. 

We were drivin from a rodeo in Kalamazoo Michigan to Opheim Montana, evidently the car I was in developed transmission problems.

I had drank a glass or two of NYQUIL extra strenght cough medicine to be able to stay asleep for the long drive.

It wasnt the buckin horses or bull's that got to you the worst, it was the ridin in the truck for so many miles and hours each night.

I dont know wither my travelin partners couldn't wake me up, or just decided to let me sleep, but, When I woke up/came to, I went to open the door and found out quickly that the car was on top of a car rack about 8' in the air with a fella under it working on the transmission...

What made it bad was I sure had to go do my morn'n duty and it was a bugger havin to wait for him to lower the vehicle so I could get out... haha


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Woke up in my girlfriends bed when I was 16. Never been in her bedroom before. I remember opening my eyes ad seeing all these pictures on the wall I've never seen before. Walked out of the room to find her sleeping on the couch. Gave her a nudge and walked out the door. Her dad was a fire chief with the Houston fire department. 

Woke up in the ditch at mom and dad's house. I couldn't get the car door open on my friends car so I crawled out the window and rolled into the ditch. I was still in high school. 

Woke up in the corner of my father in law's bar in Palacios after telling everyone I was too tired to drink anymore. Just went over to the corner and layed down.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

Was working the boat show in Fort Lauderville Fla--When the show ended sat night drove home to South Bend Ind--- Thing I remeber is in Nashville Ky deciding which way to go-- thru Louisville Ky or Cincy Ohio---Woke up driving and didnt know where I Was--- Turned on the radio and found out I was in Indy----nooooo ideia how I got that far driving


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

kenny said:


> After a long night in Matamoros, I woke up in a farm house near Harlingen in bed with five women and a midget!


I Noticed you mentioned the gender of the five girls but not the midget.

Was the Midget a man???


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

On the golf course in _Guantanamo Bay _


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Parking lot of Harrys in College Station, on the bathroom floor neked with a tub full of water, in a girls room at a sorority house (didnt know the girl or her name), and in a tube sitting next to the frio river.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I woke up on the kitchen floor of my apartment in San Marcos the day after finals. I vaguely remember coming home from a Pike party the night before and wanting something to eat and decided to open a can of corn and chow down. Well evidently my roomates showed up a little later and the corn was cooking on the stove and I was alseep (I use the term asleep loosely)on the kitchen floor.

:texasflag


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I've woke up in several "wrong" locations in my life but this one sticks out:
Coming back Xmas eve(1970) from Corpus in a horrific fog bank...we T boned a drunk on Hwy 35 who happened to be making a U turn in the sprawling metropolis of Downtown Tivoli...Due to the low speed and the fog we only Crushed the front in /busted the windshield out...One of Our passengers sustained a fractured ankle...DPS showed up an hour later and hauled the old man off to Jail after he told the trooper he had hit a Ford FAN (we were in a VAN) It took all our pooled money to get the wrecker out of Port Lavaca to haul us to a real town .....And thats where I woke up Xmas morning,still hooked to the wrecker...With the tow truck drivers help we pulled the front of the van off the tire and drove that van all the way to Texas City with no wind shield...but thats another story


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

Spent all night at the strip club drinking 2killya and woke up on my parents front lawn....naked....with a credit card swiped in my rear!! Gotta love friends!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

A buddies experience (I may or may not have been involved with this one):
When: several years ago (4th of July weekend)
Where: POC
Had a buddy pass out in a table chair around a fire pit about 10pm one night after two or three nights of hard partying and a full day out at sunday beach. Well someone just jokingly suggested we ratchet strap him to the chair. So we strapped him to the chair. Then some sprayed him with a water hose to try and wake him, but it failed. Then another buddy brought a bag of flour out and commenced to dump it over his head. Well after a while of cutting up and continous drinking, someone suggested we put him on the boat and go beach it somewhere and leave him for the night. So we did and got a ride back on another buddies boat. The next morning about 10am we went to check on him....you wanna talk about someone hoppin mad! After a quick dip in the water to clean up he hauled arse back to the ramp, got in his truck and went home, never saying a word to anyone. He didnt even realize we had written on his face with a magic marker until he got home.
He still doesnt think this story is too humourous when we tell it.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Some hotel in New Orleans, still dont know where I was at. But I knew it is where I should have not been.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

face down in my parent's front yard. that was a long, long time ago.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

This happened to someone I know ...

This guy woke up in a roadside motel somewhere between Matamoros and South Padre (spring break 98) with a black chick and a mexican chick. The motel had some type of farm animal feces all over the ground and a hay bail in the corner but there was no animal. He also had a reciept in his pocket that read "this window *will fit a 1973 Ford Pinto*" and the window was leaning against the wall.

The last thing he remembers was going across the border in a taxi with me to the Crazy Lazy. He still swears he has no memory of meeting the girls, how he got to the motel, if there were ever animals in the room and what the window was for. There is more to the story but I think ya'll have heard enough.

I believe I am the only one he has ever told and I will never give up his name.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Austin


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Woke up in various bathtubs in my day. I will second waking up in a tube on a river somewhere in the Hill Country, and on a couch on the mainstage at Chilifest. 

But the weirdest has to be under a palm frond palapa in the middle of the jungle in Costa Rica New Years Day 2003. Woke up to the sound of Howler monkeys and some really weird freaking animal routing through our stuff (have since learned it was called a Coatimundi). The night before was a hazy rave in the middle of the rainforrest including fire dancers, a midnight bioluminescent dip in the ocean and German rockstars. 

This New Years Eve I drank 1 Baileys & Coffee then fell asleep reading a book by 11:00pm.

Boy having children sure does change a person!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

woke up in the arms of a HUGE girl one time while camping on the Guadelupe River. Dont know who she was or how she wound up in my tent, but she did cook me a good breakfast that morning and later offered an afternoon delight.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

First trip to NO Mardi Gras. Pulled the car up on a curb and opened the doors passed out on the sidewalk. Woke up that morning laid out in front of the cemetery that had a plot from Easy Rider filmed in it. Wierd !


----------



## VBF (Oct 25, 2009)

I am probably going to regret this...
In college, we "borrowed" one of those coin-operated horses from in front of the K-Mart. We took it up to the 3rd floor of my apt. and used it to play drinking games. Who knew I could drink 3 16'ers during one ride? 
I remember taking the horse back to the K-Mart, but not sure what happened after that. I was woken up the next morning by some lady knocking on my window outside the Baptist church.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Austin


Happens to me every morning.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

The preacher woke me up one Saturday morning sitting with my back to the front door to mom and dads house. The keys were in the lock and i had puke all over me:headknock It took untill Sunday night to put all of the pieces of the story together. They say i had one outrages time, i just wish i could remember. 

Another time i woke up doing 75 inbetween the North and South bound lanes of I45 On the other side of Huntsville. I had no problem staying awake after that. And no i was not drinking. 

Jason


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Brazos Valley Court House


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I read the title to this thread aloud and my wife chimed in "by the toilet". Ha ha!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Ur mom's place.

Pecos


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

A "friend" and I went on a deer hunting trip in Mississippi. During the drive there, we stopped in McComb to get gas and asked about a good place to have a drink.

We went to a place called the Ice House. My friend and I met a couple of nice ladies from Tylertown. We ended up at the Ramada Inn with our ladies.

About 3 o'clock in the morning, my "lady" had to leave. I walked her to the parking lot. My buddy's girl came outside and asked, "Does he snore like that all the time"? I said yes.

She decided to leave also. The door was open to my buddy's room, so I went inside. He was on the bed asleep and naked.

I gathered up everything he owned and hid it in my room. I called him the next morning and told him we had to go. He called me back about one minute later, and said, "I'm in a bind. She took everything. And you know, I loved her so much."

We didn't do much hunting in the next few days, but sure had a good time with those girls from Tylertown!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Outside of a old dilapidated shut down haunted carnival site somewhere near Lawton Oklahoma. The campground at Wichita Mountain Wildlife Refuge was full. The staff gave us "directions" to a private campground. It was dark when we got to what we thought was the campground. We set up tents in the parking lot/field and when the sun came up we saw the ghost town of the old carnival. Kinda creepy. This was in the late 70's and to this day I have no idea where we were.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

ditches, strange houses, the worst was a bush outside my window when i was in highschool.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Woke up in the old Texas City jail once.


----------



## visigoth (Oct 26, 2006)

*With someone else's old lady.*

Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Concession 103-A in the Libyan desert.. That place was pretty weird.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

In a bar in Acuna called "Corona Club" many nights after Midnight Rodeo in San Antonio we would head that way. dumb dumb dumb... we were lucky.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I woke up on the flybridge of "Big Ting" (a 42' Bertram) during Jouvert in the BVI. 

I still hate Jouvert.

LF


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I was jamming in Austin at a bar on 6th street with Roy Buchanan and ended up in a Cadillac in an alley...somewhere....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> so i ripped a big fart and said "get me a glass of water B****, i hate you btw"


Laughed my *** off at this. **** that's funny.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ditto said:


> Woke up in the corner of my father in law's bar in Palacios after telling everyone I was too tired to drink anymore. Just went over to the corner and layed down.


Lol, thats still a fairly common occurence in Palacios!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I fortunately or unfortunately remember just about everything. The only time I woke up not knowing where I was, A large police man was was saying I was in the emergency room, I had been in an accident, and was at fault. He said he was putting the ticket in my shoe. A leaking gas pump on my car had caused me to black out.


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

woke up one morning at a girls house i met at a bar the night before... Found out that some buddy's of mine drove me over to her parents house where she lived and hung out with them til about 3. The thing that woke me up was her 3 year old son leaning over me saying "Da-da?" yeah never again...


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Jacksonville beach in a life guard chair, naked, except on my head i was wearing the bikini bottom of the girl that was with me, naked. Not sure how we got there, or how long we had been there.

In a canoe, floating around in a pond. after a few minutes I managed to focus on my buddy's place.....half a mile away, no paddle with me....
AHHHHH, the good ole days


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

The back of my old bronco, windows down, sprinkler system spraying me in somebody's yard in the early morning light.....naked.

At a rest stop on a concrete picnic table somewhere off of highway 6 around Marlin TX. 

Taped to a mattress in the middle of field in Commanche, Texas.

In the passenger seat of a jeep cherokee, going 60 mph through a field in reverse across a field somewhere in eastern New Mexico.

Ahh.... been a long time, though. I like to think that I have matured a bit.


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

A buddy came down for a wedding shower and informed us of his love for Tequila... the shower was good and all, then headed to the afterparty at a friends house, and i can honestly say i never seen anyone drink that much tequila, and after donating several shots to me and the other guest, the bottle was empty.... me and the wife leave around 3am, and i get a phone call from Mr. Tequila... well actually 3 phone calls before i answered... he was trying to find out where he was and how to get back to the house he stayed at... anyway what happened was he decided to go get whataburger at 3am and took the wrong road. He woke up at the local Muffler shop with his car running(in Park thank goodness), windows down, and music blaring. he never been in this town and said he was scared. He never got his Whataburger


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

In the passenger seat of my truck, parked in the middle of my Dad's vegetable garden. The mirrors on my truck were folded back from striking the garden shed and the light pole that I had managed to squeeze between and had no idea how I had gotten there. Dad was NOT happy.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

bullrat_38 said:


> A buddy came down for a wedding shower and informed us of his love for Tequila... the shower was good and all, then headed to the afterparty at a friends house, and i can honestly say i never seen anyone drink that much tequila, and after donating several shots to me and the other guest, the bottle was empty.... me and the wife leave around 3am, and i get a phone call from Mr. Tequila... well actually 3 phone calls before i answered... he was trying to find out where he was and how to get back to the house he stayed at... anyway what happened was he decided to go get whataburger at 3am and took the wrong road. He woke up at the local Muffler shop with his car running(in Park thank goodness), windows down, and music blaring. he never been in this town and said he was scared. He never got his Whataburger


Let hear about ALL of the nights you dont remember and strange places you have woken up. I got a few stories. lol


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

bullrat_38 said:


> A buddy came down for a wedding shower and informed us of his love for Tequila... the shower was good and all, then headed to the afterparty at a friends house, and i can honestly say i never seen anyone drink that much tequila, and after donating several shots to me and the other guest, the bottle was empty.... me and the wife leave around 3am, and i get a phone call from Mr. Tequila... well actually 3 phone calls before i answered... he was trying to find out where he was and how to get back to the house he stayed at... anyway what happened was he decided to go get whataburger at 3am and took the wrong road. He woke up at the local Muffler shop with his car running(in Park thank goodness), windows down, and music blaring. he never been in this town and said he was scared. He never got his Whataburger


Lucky he didn't a visit from a local LEO. I was in line one night at our hometown Whataburger and people started honking at someone so I got to looking and lo and behold it was my best friend passed out cold behind the steering wheel. I woke his *** up up parked his truck got his food then took him home. It's amazing what people will attempt for a drunk Whataburger fix.


----------

